
Tesla remotely disables Autopilot on used Model S after it was sold - cszerzo
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/6/21127243/tesla-model-s-autopilot-disabled-remotely-used-car-update
======
zaroth
The real story is totally missing at this point, so it’s not surprising that
the discussion has gone totally off the rails.

My understanding is this; _any time_ Tesla buys back or is returned one of its
cars, all optional features are cleared off the car.

If you sell your used Model S or Model 3 with FSD back to Tesla, one day in
the future you may see that VIN for sale on Tesla.com or elsewhere, but the
FSD, Acceleration Boost, Homelink, any software upgrades will be cleared off,
and available for purchase optionally by the new owner.

In a _private party_ sale, the optional features that are currently active on
a car will always stay intact. Tesla does not and will not remove a feature
from a car unless they have legal possession of the car.

The software features on the original sales sticker are irrelevant. The used
car dealer bought a car from Tesla _without_ EAP or FSD, and we have no
documentation to say otherwise. The feature was disabled while the used car
dealer still had the car, before it was sold to the now current owner.

When the car was returned under lemon-law back to Tesla, they have every right
to reconfigure it however they see fit.

If the used car dealer can provide documentation that Tesla sold them EAP or
FSD then it’s a different story. That has not happened.

------
oarsinsync
Discussion thread from earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22263721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22263721)

~~~
dang
Thanks—we'll move the discussion there.

This isn't just a dupe, it's a ripoff of the original source. I feel like this
is the third or fourth ripoff article from The Verge that we've had to merge
or change the URL on lately.

------
knorker
The title of this article is so misleading that it's borderline flat out
lying.

~~~
AdrianB1
I don't see it edited, but what the title says is factually correct.

~~~
manicdee
The best lies are based on the truth.

In this case the lie was misrepresenting the position by leaving the reader to
assume that Autopilot was intended to be active on the vehicle a Tesla sold.

